# Product photography tips and tricks!



## rlpate (Jan 19, 2009)

hello all I am a photographer for a sporting company right now and I wanted to pick some brains for some possible suggestions on certain items I have been dealing with.  I use your basic strobe studio lighting and all the items I photograph have a white background for the most part.  I photograpgh skis, snowboards, snow goggles, gloves, hockey equiptment, and lots of apparel!  Right now I am using inflatable mannequins and it seems to work for the most part but the re-touching tends to slow the process didn't know if anyone else is or knows a better way to photo apperal?  Also I have been having some issues with ski goggles because of the optics of course I have my lighting setup to come from above and then I use foam core board to reflect the light back to the goggles and it seems ok but I know there has to be a better way so any help or suggestions would be appreciated.

thx
ron


----------

